# What happened to Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf?



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

I know this guy refused to stand for the anthem back in 96 -- but what happened with is NBA career? Did that event ruin him? Injuries or what?

I know he wasn't a perenial all star or anything but the guy did average 14.6ppg for his career (including two years he didnt get much PT).

In 1996-97 he averaged 13.7ppg for the Kings and he had a couple 18-19ppg seasons for the Nuggets.

The question is, how good was he? Also was he black balled or what? Or did he get injured, black balled, and lose his athleticism all at ONCE in the late 90s?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

he went to Sacramento for maybe a year and then was out of the league. you could google his name.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

machmoud was honestly a pimp with denver... he was truly one of my fav's. he was lethal from the outside, had great ballhandling abilities, and had good court vision. after the whole anthem thing he drifted from my list of fav's and after d-town let him go i lost interest completely. it was a shame to see this man leave with such a bad rap but after what he did he did deserve it.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

After Abdul-Rauf was blacklisted out of the NBA, he spent time playing overseas, and recently retired from professional basketball I believe in the offseason of 2002.


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

why was he blacklisted?what did he do?


----------

